# Your Dream Job!!!



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

After reading that MM is taking the plunge and changing her career...
What would you like to do in the future? Or maybe something so far fetched, that it would never have been possible..

My list:

I would loved to have been a singer...but i cannot sing, but i envy a beautiful voice. So out of the question.
Given the hindsight and i now know what i do now. I would have been a page three girl....but that was out of the question as my boobs point more south than north 
My dream jobs would be:
A Criminal lawyer..But i know this would not be possible, as i would not be prepared to study that hard...

But my altimate pleasure in life...would be to have a beach bar, a chill out place...so successful with no stress...and a place where you can eat really, really, really nice and simple food...not too much on the menu, but to keep you coming back for more...Like the secret recipe in the film Chocolat...ummm a nice aphrodisiac (sorry my spelling) chilli in chocolate...Have you tasted chilli in chocolate, its wonderful?

love astridx


----------



## pipkin (Jan 14, 2005)

You make me laugh Astrid with your 'page 3 girl' !!!

Interesting you would have liked to be a criminal lawyer ..... I have something similar in that I think I would have made a good 'private detective' as I am a nosey old bu**er !  That looks like a cool job to me!

And as sad as it sounds I would quite like to have a job on shopping tv (QVC!) - I think I could bu** shi* quite well you see !!  Sorry the red wine talking again!!

Pipkin xxxxx


----------



## Maggie Mae (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok then, 

1. Assistant to the Dalai Lama
2. Tony Bennett's pianist
3. Head Gardener at RHS Wisley
4. Author
5. Daniel Craig's personal masseuse (all above board, of course...)

Spot the serious and not-so serious suggestions.....

MM xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

1. Pilot
2. Burlesque Performer.






ps. I'm working on no. 2


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

JCB driver
Miss Whiplash (LMAO)!!!
Motorcycle courier (on a nice big huge bike with all the mod cons)
Air pilot - plane or helicopter don't mind!
Professional musician 
Vagrant (LOL)
Detective
Daniel Craigs secondary masseuse (LMAO)!
Novelist
Forensic Scientist
Funeral Parlour person (what do you call someone who works in one of those places)?  
Tree surgeon

I am barmy...


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

3. Nurse (who doesn't have to work with, or deal at all with pg women, babies, or people who talk about their children)


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Miss Whiplash!!! Emcee...

A would like to be Brad Pitts masseuse!!!!

astridx

p.s a day washing brad pitt underwear!!!


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

I would be Jon Bon Jovis personal mistress!!!

Apart from that:

A New York Cop(was a mad Cagney and Lacey fan!!!) 

Singer-i can sing Astrid But maybe would prefer backing vocals

A rich dancer in Riverdance(did irish dancing for 15 yrs )-unfortunately left before Riverdance was thought of!

A deep sea diver/ dolphin looker after!


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Some of your replies have been very amusing 

My dream job is to be a criminal barrister .... I am now at the end of my 2nd year at university studying law so hopefully
my dreams will come true.

I was 32 years old when I decided to go after my dream job, I have enjoyed every minute of being at Uni
and as an added bonus ... being a mature student my fees get paid for me!

Its never too late

Dydie


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Joe Elliots knickers!!  

Seriously, I'd like to have been an anesthatist (but I can't spell)!  Probably cos I LOVE the feeling going under (weird I know but it's true).

Or a singer like Astrid (well not like Astrid cos she said she can't sing, mind you, neither can I).  I'd love to be adored and idolised on stage in a rock group but I'd like all the attention so would need to be the lead singer.

I'd also like to be a drummer so that's a bit contradictive, don't ask me to learn, I've got enough problems with neighbours!

Nix


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

That can be arranged, I used to be in a band and I still give willing pupils/victims lessons on the drums!     

LMAO at your answer 'Joe Elliots knickers' as well!

Love
Emcee x


----------



## flipper (Jul 7, 2004)

OK, this is my fantasy job list:

1. Accountant 
2. Forklift truck driver
3. Pilot (snap Emcee and emmag)
4. Shop assistant at an Anne Summers shop (that's got to make up in entertainment value what it lacks in salary)
5. The bloke (surely it's a bloke) who checks company emails to ensure that they all conform to company policy (that's gotta be a hoot).

Have a good weekend everyone.

flipper


----------



## Yamoona (Nov 7, 2005)

Mine are:

1. Travel photographer (my dream job)
2. Working with Dolphins
3. Singer (cannot sing) or dancer


PS I am already a qualified masseuse, maybe I should give Brad a call   
x


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ladies

My dream jobs

1/ be the prime minister so all us lovely childless couples dont have to pay TAX so us ladies could use for new SHOES
2/ i would like to be a travel agent so l can send us childless couples on proper holiday ( NO CHILDREN )
3/ i would like to be brad pitts underwear ( PINK ) oh and (TIGHT )
4/ my dream job would be working for the FBI and get all the nasty horrid people of the streets,

Maybe one day you never know

Bell


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

Wow Bell
Why Pink? Brad pitts underwear, thats a great one!!! A pair that never runs out, cleans itself daily and they never take it off.......somehow we need to get rid of Angelina?ha ha

love astridxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

ooh i like this, some of your jobs are ace! emma g i am intrigued you are working on becoming a burlesque performer?! MM do you need an assistant to your assistant ??
My dream job would really be what I already am (artist), but with *serious* improvements!! - a limitless supply of materials, a massive studio (preferably somewhere abroad with shady garden nearby, and a beach, not that I've thought about it or anything...), plus loads of punters begging to buy my work, galleries flying me off to NYork, and late night TV progs doing features on my work, oh and a free-flow of GOOD ideas....

Other than that I'd quite fancy being in a soap on telly, or a gardener, or a chef/ (Know nothing about gardening or cooking, so would have to go on some sort of intensive training courses with gorgeous celebrity chefs/gardeners, tho not Alan Titchmarsh)

xxx


----------



## ruby k (Jun 2, 2004)

ooh, or a hairdresser


----------



## bell (May 17, 2005)

Hi Astrid

the reason for PINK is that when he has finished with all those nickers i could then wear them with all my nice dresses and still look like a girlie, and no one would know, ( also use as a hat pin the two legs together ) me been really rude,

bell


----------

